# ,    11 .
,        11   30  2016 ,       .      ,    (  ).           ?    ,     ,            .  ,          . "    ,    11   01  2015   30  2016 ",    .

----------

11    .         .   11    .

----------


## werw33

> ,        11   30  2016 ,       .      ,    (  ).           ?    ,     ,            .  ,          . "    ,    11   01  2015   30  2016 ",    .


            30  .. ...          --..

----------

. ,   ? .   ,    ,         .               ?

----------


## Lawyer75

,     ,       .
  ,      2          ,        ,    .

----------

. ,          .              ?

----------


## vviktor333

> . ,


    ??? 
 .

----------


## Lawyer75

> . ,          .              ?


       ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## EvGeN11

,     ,    - ?

----------


## Lawyer75

,      .

----------


## EvGeN11

,       , ,             .    . ,            .

----------


## Lawyer75

(   ),       ,   ,      ,     ().  ( ).

----------

:  .  ,   :       2         ,       ,    ?      11   ?            ?

----------

11 ,       11 .

----------

11    .     :                      ,   .        .   ,    ,  ?

----------


## vviktor333

> ,


       ?

----------

,         ,           ...  ,       ,   .   ,        .  :               ,          ?

----------


## Lawyer75

> ,         ?

----------

?        ,             11+11=24       ?

----------

, 11+11=22 .

----------


## vviktor333

> ?

----------

.     :   1.4    :                      ,    .  ?

----------


## vviktor333



----------

,      5 ?    ,  11      ?

----------


## Lawyer75



----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ?     ,   ,      ,  ,             11 ,          .
 , , ,    -    - ...

----------


## B@lex

> ,    **    ,           ...  ,       ,   .


 . **       ...
   .
  ,  ,    .

----------

-   -  . (      )   .     -    11  -     -  .                11  )   7  ...

----------


## vviktor333

,       11    ?   ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,    ... :Wink:

----------


## vviktor333

*ZZZhanna*,     ,    :yes:

----------



----------


## valakk

1.  ,     1 ,      .     ,    . 2.     -       ( 1 ).   ,   .             ,      .          ,       . 3.      .      .            (),           ,         .

----------


## NA

:
"       :    11             (  -   )?

      :   10          16.02.2001  59    ,                ,  ,        ,         ,           .    ,      ."

----------

,    1  101 ?

----------

.. 10, 11       16.02.2001 N 59 "   ,      "          "  
10.       ,      ,      ,               ,         2  651 .              .     ,         11 .     ,                ,                 .                .        ,         ,       . ,    2  651              11 .    ,  ,    .        ,  11 , ..   .                      .  ,              ,       .      ,         ,     (    )    .

11.   ,    ,     ,     2  651       ,        .  ,        - ,          ,  , ..  ,   ,        .           ,           2  621 .   ,    ,   ,  ,    .         , ,    2  651                 ,      . ,  ,    ,     .

(   )

----------


## ZZZhanna

, .

----------

, , ,            ,     ,    ? -  ?

----------

